

Introducing the Amazon Simple Email Service - yarapavan
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/01/introducing-the-amazon-simple-email-service.html

======
bhousel
Neat: "PS - There's a secret message embedded within the SES "hero graphic" on
the AWS home page! Can you figure out what it says?"

Link to the image: <http://awsmedia.s3.amazonaws.com/ses_hero_lg.png>

~~~
skymt
Spoilers, rot13'd: Gur fgnzc va gur hccre yrsg unf ovanel pbqr. Qrpbqrq gb
nfpvv, gura ebg13'q naq erirefrq, gur zrffntr ernqf "onpba vf orggre guna
fcnz."

